# Does wind affect arrow flight?



## duckbuster870 (Apr 19, 2005)

I was shooting my bow with a slight cross wind, (probably 10 mph) and the arrow fishtails a little. Maybe an inch both ways. When I shoot when its calm, the arrows seem to fly good. I never bothered paper tuning because the arrows fly good.(According to my eye). Does cross wind affect the arrow that much. With the cross wind, I'm still shooting 4 inch groups at 40 yds even though its hard to keep the pin on the bulleye. Should I worry about this or just leave it, if it shoots good. 
Thanks


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes it affects the flight of the arrow . The wind is catching mostly on the vanes and that is why you are seeing the fishtailing. Dont worry about it , it is normal.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Spotshooter is right. On a breezy day your arrow flight will look like crap. If they are flying like darts on a calm day, everything is fine.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Yes*

We have had some storms rolling through NE Florida lately and I have had a difficult time holding the bow on the target and have noticed the arrows poor flight. If the shot feels good then it usually is good during windy days for me. However I have a hard time making a good shot during windy days. Seems I over compensate for the wind more than the arrow is actually affected by it.


----------



## duckbuster870 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats what I was kind of thinking. Thanks guys! :thumbs_up


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Try some Blazer vanes sometime. They should stop a lot of this.


----------



## Nitrostang (Mar 21, 2005)

Yea some blazers and a smaller diameter shaft ( Like the Axis ST) will cut down on wind drift quite a bit.


----------



## Harley Rider (Nov 11, 2004)

I make it a point to practice when it’s windy or raining or what ever conditions just so I’m ready when it happens and I’m hunting. Which you must know it will do during bow season eventually. Even in 30mph winds I don’t see hardly any change in arrow flight as long as I’m holding steady on the target. That seems to be the biggest issue, bow movement. After 30 yds the arrow is effected more but only hits about 6” over during a gust of more than 30mph. I don’t use a stabilizer or much of anything else except peep and pins. Straight 4” feathers that don’t spin my arrows might have something to do with my arrows staying straight since I have heard others say that their arrows miss the mark at 20yds during some wind. Couldn’t tell you since straight feathers is all I ever shot.


----------

